# Problème avec Parallels Desktop 17



## jlb11 (6 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai un gros problème avec Parallels Desktop 17. Lorsque j'ai voulu éteindre Windows 10 pro le curseur d'extinction a tourné et ensuite est resté bloqué. Obligé d'appuyer sur le bouton d'extinction de l'iMac et j'ai donc redémarré l'iMac, j'ai cliqué ensuite sur l'icône windows de Parallels Desktop, ça a inscrit "reprise" et le curseur tourne avec les pourcentages et ensuite écran noir. Là je ne sais plus quoi faire. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## edenpulse (6 Avril 2022)

Dans le barre de menu : "Réinitialiser" ça forcera le redémarrage de la machine virtuelle.


----------



## jlb11 (6 Avril 2022)

Bonjour. Merci pour ta réponse. Dans quelle barre de menu?


----------



## jlb11 (6 Avril 2022)

Je viens de trouver. je viens de réinitialiser et ça fonctionne. Tu m'as sorti une belle épine du pied . Merci à toi


----------



## Gérard_68 (1 Mai 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Dans le barre de menu : "Réinitialiser" ça forcera le redémarrage de la machine virtuelle.


Juste une question, c'est où "Réinitialiser"?


----------



## jlb11 (1 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
Tu cliques droit sur l'icône Windows (Si c'est Windows). Puis dans la liste qui s'ouvre tu cliques sur ACTION et dans la liste suivante tu verras REINITIALISER


----------



## Gérard_68 (3 Mai 2022)

Merci du tuyau, c'est tellement simple quand on sait.


----------



## jlb11 (3 Mai 2022)

Avec plaisir. .


----------

